# ycb pics



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Looking great!!!!!

Is that a pic of the 80 yard walk up? LOL!!!!

You guys have a great facility there. Too bad I don't live closer. 

Keep up the good work to those involved with the club. :thumb:


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*field shot*

that shot is our 65yrd.our 80 walkup is in the other set of pics.there are 14 great shots and where thinking of putting 14 more on the property.thanks to grey eagle and all who helped set itup a few years ago.were having a field shoot in the summer.should be fun.


----------

